# New guy from Hawaii



## 808 (Dec 6, 2021)

New guy from Hawaii here to pick up some smokin skills!


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome.  Northern California here.  Got some good smoking wood to work with over there.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Welcome to the forums. Look forward to seeing your posts.
Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from Colorado.


----------



## kruizer (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2021)

Aloha, from ND.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## OldSmoke (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from Oregon!


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome aboard.  

What is your experiences in using guava for flavor smoking wood?  A guy named "Guava Greg" Kemp posted on the early Ceramic grill forums and sold guava in Postal flat rate boxes.  I often ordered gift boxes for friends around Christmas.


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from Arkansas!


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome aboard and Mele Kalikimaka from coastal NC.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 6, 2021)

Aloha from Virginia!


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from San Antonio Texas!


----------



## BDubz (Dec 6, 2021)

808 said:


> New guy from Hawaii here to pick up some smokin skills!


Aloha Nui'
Fellow BBQer and Smoker from Arizona here! 
I heard Koa smokes and tastes just like mesquite wood.? 
My Great Great Grandfather was the very first Native Hawaiian to get permission from the King and become a US citizen in 1873. My grandmother's have told me he used to grill nearly everyday. 
Hope you can learn some new stuff on this forum. I know I have. Great to see you join. 
Mahalo


----------



## WaterRat (Dec 6, 2021)

I’ll give the New England welcome!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad ya joined us! And I'm curious...did you get any snow?

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome from SE Arizona.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2021)

Welcome 808!!
I spent 54 weeks at Schofield Barracks back in 69-70 days.
Loved the Weather!!

Bear


----------



## 808 (Dec 7, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! Glad ya joined us! And I'm curious...did you get any snow?
> 
> Ryan


Think on the Big Island they did. On the summits of Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa.


----------



## 808 (Dec 7, 2021)

BDubz said:


> Aloha Nui'
> Fellow BBQer and Smoker from Arizona here!
> I heard Koa smokes and tastes just like mesquite wood.?
> My Great Great Grandfather was the very first Native Hawaiian to get permission from the King and become a US citizen in 1873. My grandmother's have told me he used to grill nearly everyday.
> ...


Aloha, Never tried Koa wood but Ill give it a go!


----------



## 808 (Dec 7, 2021)

one eyed jack said:


> Welcome aboard and Mele Kalikimaka from coastal NC.


Mele Kalikimaka and a Hauoli Makahiki Hou!


----------



## 808 (Dec 7, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> What is your experiences in using guava for flavor smoking wood?  A guy named "Guava Greg" Kemp posted on the early Ceramic grill forums and sold guava in Postal flat rate boxes.  I often ordered gift boxes for friends around Christmas.


Ive used green Guava and Kiawe to smoke pork and venison. I havent used it in a while but if I remember correctly, it took the edge off of the Kiawe.(Mesquite)


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 7, 2021)

Not to step on any toes, but Koa wood is an exotic used for jewelry/furniture/decorations. Keawe wood is related to mesquite


----------

